# Qualifying Experience



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Good job Belle. Sounds like a fun experience.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

I glad you enjoyed it Claudia, how are the grounds, our first Derby is there in June


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Proud of you and Belle. Talked about your Q at today's training session.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> I glad you enjoyed it Claudia, how are the grounds, our first Derby is there in June


It rained heavily the night before. We had on and off light rain during the test yesterday as well. The roads were full of water and the fields had standing water with puddles everywhere. Driving to the test I have already made up my mind that I will ask a sit at the line but will not ask for a complete sit on the blinds; she gave them to me anyway. Her land blind was quite beautiful. They placed two stickmen and two crates of ducks one on top of eachother to the left of the blind mid way. Going into a depression you lose sight of the dog briefly. The ducks and stickmen did not phase her. She took the two casts nicely right to the blind.

Depending where they will run the derby water there is a very cheaty pond. Also lots of areas for long land to water entries.


----------

